# problem installing Dell all-in-one printer



## maw (Jun 1, 2006)

I've seen previous discussions regarding problems installing a Dell printer. I have a Dell 962 wireless printer. I did find the compatible Mac driver R92834 and I did install the driver. However, when I try to add the printer, I can't find the printer in the drop down list. Am I supposed to be looking for a Lexmark printer? If so, I have no idea what model is equivalent to the Dell 962 AIO. The model sticker is 4409-0d1. A search for this model returns nothing. I'm a newbie with Macs. OS is 10.4.3. Got any ideas?


Thanks
MaryAnn


----------



## gsahli (Jun 2, 2006)

I have zero experience with getting a Dell to work, but if it is going to work, you would have to click More Printers to bring up the proprietary drivers/comm choices and it should be something like Lexmark IP or Lexmark wireless or Lexmark TCP/IP, etc. I think you would need to know the IP address, too.

One person out of a hundred or so figured out how to use a Lexmark driver for a Dell printer, and I don't remember what web site I read that on. If you've seen that, please tell me where to read more.

Good luck.


----------



## maw (Jun 2, 2006)

I did use the IP address and also checked More Printers. I do get a list of Lexmark printers but have no idea which one to choose. I guess my question is when I installed the driver I assumed it would show up inthe More Printers list. Of course, I don't know what the driver is named in the printed list. Maybe Dell printers are not Mac friendly ??

MaryAnn


----------



## gsahli (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, since Dell doesn't offer a driver, yes, I would say they aren't Mac-friendly.

Don't want to sound definitive, 'cause I've never tried this myself, but I think you're out of luck from what I've read.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2006)

How about using GutenPrint?

http://gutenprint.sf.net


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is some examples of Dell printers with Dell providing Mac OS drivers

http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?cat=sup&subcat=dyd&c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&k=apple


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 2, 2006)

Or use the GIMP printer driver with it?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2006)

Guten-print/gimp-print is the same software (now named Guten-print).
And the same situation - one must figure out which driver to use (no Dells listed), usually meaning one of the Lexmark models might work, or might not.


----------



## sanfrandan (Jan 22, 2009)

I have the same printer and a new MacBook, and would love to be able to print! 

thanks,
Dan


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 22, 2009)

Easier to sell your Dell printer, and get one that you have a reasonable chance of getting to work on your Mac. That means a popular brand printer, such as most anything else except Dell...


----------

